# RIP Ricky



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

MIL dog Ricky, that is the Staffie/lurcher on the right was diagnose with having stage 4 kidney failure last Tuesday after a very short illness of two weeks. There was no indication before there was anything more sinister. So on wednesday morning we took him home from the vets and he was pts midday in his own home with loving people around him. He will be cremated this Friday and we will be there to say our final goodbyes.
Rest in Peace Ricky. You will be missed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

Run free dear Ricky x


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Run free Ricky


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that, 

Run Free Ricky .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about your beautiful boy.


----------



## Dogwood1 (May 29, 2019)

Goodbye dear Ricky.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry x


----------

